# Cookie, Darcy & Betty (update pics 9-18)



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Cookie & Darcy are two of 25 rats I took in this weekend from a member who saved them from a horrible situation up in the north part of the state where she lives.

Cookie, Darcy & Betty (& all the others) were kept in a polygamist colony where uncontrolled breeding was taking place. So uncontrolled that poor Betty had a back to back litter that just a few days old.

I told Jen I would take all of these adult females in & keep them here with me to ensure that they will never have to have another litter again. They are all so small. I can't be for sure as to whether this is because they got pregnant so young & that they are much younger than I am guessing them to be or if because of what has been going on for who knows how many generations, they might just be undersized. It doesn't matter. They will not have to endure this ever again now that they are in my care. 

*Darcy is the tiny Agouti Bareback Dumbo*










*Cookie is the Blazed Agouti Cap-Stripe*









*
Betty is the Agouti English Berkshire (with her 8 babies)*


----------



## Klairwho (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Cookie, Darcy & Betty (rescues)*

Cookie has amazing markings! So beautiful, and Betty's babies are adorable.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Cookie, Darcy & Betty (rescues)*

Oh, they're absolutely precious. I'm glad they'll have a good home finally.


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Cookie, Darcy & Betty (rescues)*

They are all beautiful, but I really like Cookies markings. At least their baby days are over. You have done a wonderful thing.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Cookie, Darcy & Betty (rescues)*

They are soooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Cookie, Darcy & Betty (rescues)*

Thats excellent you can take them in and give them the good life they deserve.
Jess x


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Cookie, Darcy & Betty (rescues)*

Now the task at hand is to place all the precious babies.

I have Cookie & Darcy out with me today just getting them use to the shoulder. 

I think they believe themselves to be flying squirrels. I keep retrieving them & explain to them that rats can't fly. LOL

Darcy is staying but Cookie keeps taking flying leaps so I surrounded my desk chair with folded towels & pillows since she is also being told she isn't a lizard or frog with sticky feet that can cling to walls. 

It's a process..............................


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Cookie, Darcy & Betty (rescues)*

So glad they have a good family, the babies look like theyre going to be beautiful!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Cookie, Darcy & Betty (rescues)*

I still have no idea what color they will be. The last litter had black & agouti so I expect this will be the same. There are some that look darker than others.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Cookie, Darcy & Betty (rescues)*


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Cookie, Darcy & Betty (rescues)*

Look at what a difference a week can make


----------

